# Amazon to develop Event Horizon series



## Vince W (Aug 7, 2019)

Amazon is apparently going to develop a series based on the film *Event Horizon*. Potentially good news, but so many of these announcements come to nought.

‘Event Horizon’ Series in Development at Amazon (EXCLUSIVE)


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2019)

A miniseries maybe .


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 7, 2019)

As long as they keep the same ship design, which was way cool.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 7, 2019)

Quite an underrated movie in my opinion. Still, aren't there any original stories and concepts left for the small screen?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 7, 2019)

Interesting. It got a generally poor reception but I quite liked it despite its flaws. The fact that it's basically a haunted house in space could give the series some longevity. Perhaps the ship disappearing again - but this time with an intact crew and with a parade of different monsters/entities entering the scene as they tumble through a maelstrom of some sort. Kind of like Lost In Space for grown ups

P.S. I second keeping the original ship design.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 7, 2019)

They'll probably cross it with DOOM, no?

I mean both franchises involve unlocking portals to hell. 

And we need to wash away the bad taste of previous DOOM movie.

That's my prediction. There will be space marines involved.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 7, 2019)

Venusian Broon said:


> They'll probably cross it with DOOM, no?
> 
> I mean both franchises involve unlocking portals to hell.
> 
> ...


They are confusing Hell with the Realms of Chaos, so of course the Adeptus Astartes will figure.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 11, 2019)

reiver33 said:


> As long as they keep the same ship design, which was way cool.
> 
> View attachment 55072



A very gothic looking spaceship. It would fit into the Warhammer K Universe very nicely.


----------

